# Question.



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

don't know if right place, new here feel free to move it if it is in the wrong place mods.
so I heard that you can add more flavor to your buds by watering it with some fruit juice or something along those lines, not exactly sure...
but I think that gets the idea out there, anyone know anything about this subject and how i'd go about doing it??
help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kb3159 (May 13, 2007)

I know there is products out there that are loaded with sugar "carbs". I'v read a lot af good stuff about botonicares SWEET or advanced nutrients has carbo load that enhances flavor and smell. But i probly wouldnt water with anything like that.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

thanks...
&& i'll take your advice and not...
but I could have sworn i read it somewhere on here,
I think maybe on someones post about trying to grow a plant mixed with adderol or something like that...


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooo.... please dont water them with gatorade, it wont help, and purple red n orange koolaide wont turn buds colors.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

LOL

you trying to call me an idiot or what?


----------



## CFLgrower (May 15, 2007)

You can flavor the buds:

While curing:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12571&highlight=flavoring


While feeding:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10765&highlight=flavoring

I couldn't find the post specific post on the adderoll but I have read that thread as well...


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 15, 2007)

What is wrong with the taste of pot? if you want to taste oranges EAT AN ORANGE . Good bud will taste good with out adding flavors .if you are not growing organically , a fruit juice would atract bugs and flies . JUST SMOKE THE BUDS THE WAY THEY ARE . POT TASTES GOOD !!!!

just my $0.02


PEACE


----------



## herbman (May 15, 2007)

(agrees with rolling stoned)


----------



## dew-b (May 31, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> (agrees with rolling stoned)


 i am the the light its flame that you seek


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jun 2, 2007)

am using sweet + carbo load + a bunch of other items trying to go all organic. also, read in hi times article using sweet - it should make your berry stains even tastier


----------

